# Happy Birthday, John Calvin!



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy birthday, John Calvin! Today is his 498th. Only two more years til the big quincentenary celebration.


----------



## caddy (Jul 10, 2007)

^
Calvin looks quite festive I must say!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 10, 2007)

That's awesome!

Did you make that Andrew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Did you make that Andrew?



Nope, I borrowed it for this special occasion. (HT: Jeff Bartel)


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 10, 2007)

Get out your party hats and your "Insti"-toots and we're gonna party like it's 1509. Get down wid your bad self!


----------



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Get out your party hats and your "Insti"-toots and we're gonna party like it's 1509. Get down wid your bad self!



Uh, dearest sir, why arst thou so negative toward oneself? Why wouldst thou callest thyself bad? Have thou done something wrong? Must thou repent?


----------



## caddy (Jul 10, 2007)

...is that Prince I hear in the background? 



BobVigneault said:


> Get out your party hats and your "Insti"-toots and we're gonna party like it's 1509. Get down wid your bad self!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 10, 2007)

govols said:


> Uh, dearest sir, why arst thou so negative toward oneself? Why wouldst thou callest thyself bad? Have thou done something wrong? Must thou repent?



According to the birthday boy we should say, "Get down wid yer totally depraved self".

Don't think that King James english is going to hide that Robert Schuller "Positive" theology you're implying.


----------



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> According to the birthday boy we should say, "Get down wid yer totally depraved self".
> 
> Don't think that King James english is going to hide that Robert Schuller "Positive" theology you're implying.





Don't think they would comprehend calling yourself bad and not actually meaning it.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy B-day Monsieur Calvin!


----------



## etexas (Jul 10, 2007)

That Cat looks really good for his age!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 10, 2007)

That picture is one of the sweetest things I have ever seen...
Isn't there something scheduled for Calvin's 500th birthday?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 10, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Isn't there something scheduled for Calvin's 500th birthday?



Good question. There *must* be something! Does anyone know?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Good question. There *must* be something! Does anyone know?



Check out the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah...yes...thank you.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 10, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> That picture is one of the sweetest things I have ever seen...
> Isn't there something scheduled for Calvin's 500th birthday?



Speaking of pictures, Patrick, you're looking WAY TOO MUCH like Cat Stevens. Gonna have to report you to the relevant authorities...just as soon as I figure out who they are.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Speaking of pictures, Patrick, you're looking WAY TOO MUCH like Cat Stevens. Gonna have to report you to the relevant authorities...just as soon as I figure out who they are.



To be honest, I did not know who Cat Stevens was until you said this and I looked him up online. After seeing his pictures, and his sweet beard, I thank you for the compliment!


----------

